
(2009) Sikuli: using GUI screenshots for search and automation - GuiA
http://dspace.mit.edu/openaccess-disseminate/1721.1/72686
======
brudgers
A web link to the paper:
[https://groups.csail.mit.edu/uid/projects/sikuli/sikuli-
uist...](https://groups.csail.mit.edu/uid/projects/sikuli/sikuli-uist2009.pdf)

Related:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11859980](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11859980)

